# Please help, desperately comfort eating



## kitten (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey all,
Hopefully you will remember me!
Recently I have a lot of things going on and I am feeling increasingly more and more stressed and like I can't cope. I have been taking this out with food and eating way way more than I should. 
Please would you lot support me in cutting out the junk and getting skinny for 2011?
If i could post my daily food diary here then it could help me because you lot can all boo me when I eat too much?
Today has been APPALING
with tea, milkshake, potato wedges and cherry pie courtesy of mcdonalds for lunch.
a planned huge salad with home made spicy peanut dressing and mayo for dinner. but i had a bit of a bsl drop to 4.5 as i was making it and so had 3 crackers with some mozarella on them to try and maintain the 4.5. and then i thought sod it and had a rich fruit pudding with vanilla custard for afterwards.
then later whilst doing my work i found the time for more brews and crisps and a few nuts 
love to all 
lucy xx


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Kitten,

Of course I remember you.The first thing is to stop worrying and don't put too much pressure on yourself - you are only human! Right, next you have to decide do you want to go cold turkey on everything you shouldn't have or ease in gradually. I would say the first option might lift how you are feeling as you will be doing something positive. If you choose to really go for it - I would suggest sitting and making a food plan for a few days and making sure you have the food in, and then keep your diary..and even if you wobble just right it down - visually reading what you eat sometimes makes you realise you are overdoing things. Finally try and do just a small bit of exercise - not only will it take your mind off it - it will help with the loss!  Well done for posting and lets see your loss post in a weeks time!


----------



## kitten (Jan 4, 2011)

awwwh ty so very much. I think that going cold turkey could be the best option really, because then the rubbish is all entirely gone if you get what I mean? I think that if i just cut down then I will just get too tempted and will just continue to have too much to be honest. I just need to be better behaved haha. Last time when I dieted I was very successful and lost all the weight that I wanted and felt amazing and all of that but I simply binged it back on with chocolate and mcdonalds. I really don't know why I ruined it. iT was utterly ridiculous to be honest. My last diet was 1300 calories and no more than 100g of carbs a day and it worked and it worked fairly fast too, I think that I'm going to just cut down a bit tomorrow and then go for it with this diet from Thursday. Thursday seems a random day for it I know but I am back to college then and for fianncial reasons I am going to take packed salads and food every day rather than buying. Hoepfully I can find a nice new bento box tomorrow,
love kittie xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thursday sounds a perfect day to start! You might want to have a look at my Todays menu post too - I am finding the secret to sticking to it is to keep the food interesting and tasty. I find I am not eating as big a portion but the taste fills me. Some of the recipes work out quite economical too!


----------



## am64 (Jan 4, 2011)

hi kitten i remember you too ! take one step at a time ..i returned to work 3 months ago and the worst thing is getting food when at work ....my Hba1c which had been a steady 6.4 for over a year went up to 6.9 and now im trying to be much more careful but one whiff of chips which i walk past to do the banking...sends my sensible brain into blockage !!! so im back to square one and contimplating ....whats a bento box ??


----------



## kitten (Jan 4, 2011)

hello  a bento box is like a japanese lunch box which has seperate lickle compartments in it. they're really useful for keeping all the elements of your lunch seperate. i had a nice one that i had bought on holiday but sadly broke it and had to bin it at college  booo.
and booo to college aswell because i hate it so unbearably much and the prospect of going back is making me sad. 
love to you both,
p.s. lucy i must confess that i have looked at ur menus and they are very impressive but i don't eat meat xxx


----------



## kitten (Jan 6, 2011)

well todays menu has been, 2 x cheese on toast
tuna salad for lunch but i didnt really like the tuna to be honest, i think its bcos i havent eaten any fish for a while,
then dinner just now was a stir fry concoction with some creamed coconut(made into its coconut milk form) peanut butter,chilli flakes, cashews, salt, pepper and mixed veggies.
followed by two clementines and i always drink tea 
i dont know if this sounds too much or not to be honest but it is about a quarter the amount that i have been eating recently!
xxxx


----------

